# Normais Climatológicas do Pinhão/Santa Bárbara



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mar 2010 às 22:40)

A pedido de algumas famílias, aqui vão as normais do Pinhão, para 1951-1980.


----------



## belem (9 Mar 2010 às 23:22)

```
média	máxima	Mínima
Janeiro	7,8	12,2	3,3

Julho	25,2	33,5	17,0

Extremos		46,0	-5,0
```

Dados do Pinhão ( série 1931-1960)


----------



## João Soares (9 Jul 2010 às 17:19)

Pode não ser o tópico apropriado, mas como tem haver com a localidade (Pinhão/Stª. Bárbara), aqui vai.

Há uns dias atrás entrei em contacto por e-mail, com os serviços do IM, ao qual perguntei, como é que eles estava a fazer as médias para o Pinhão, visto que não "havia" nenhuma estação no local. E como nós sabemos, ele utilizaram as médias de Maio no relatório deles.

Sendo assim, hoje, recebi a resposta ao meu e-mail:



> A estação do Pinhão tem um estação clássica a funcionar há muitos anos. Não era utilizada para a vigilância climatológica mensal porque os dados não estão disponíveis aos técnicos do IM no início do mês seguinte.
> 
> Há cerca de 6 meses foi instalada naquele local uma estação automática. Dái passar a aparecer informação no relatório mensal da climatologia.
> 
> Por isso em Pinhão/Santa barbara há neste momento 2 estações a funcionar (clássica+EMA.)



Se voltar a receber mais informações, serão disponibilizadas, aqui.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jul 2010 às 02:15)

Falta que os dados dessa estação automática passem a estar disponíveis em tempo real. Penso que isso é serviço público...

Trata-se de uma zona climática importante - estamos a falar de uma zona vitivinícola de expressão mundial e da componente turística do património da humanidade.

Sabendo nós das "discussões" em torno dos extremos de temperatura ali registados, nada como ter acesso aos dados concretos...


----------



## João Soares (12 Jul 2010 às 19:21)

Voltei a receber informações sobre a estação.

O Sr. do IM com quem falei, disse-me que irá verificar como está o processo da estação para mais rápida disponiblização dos dados.

Sobre a localização, fica na Quinta de Santa Bárbara, no inicio da estrada quem saí do Pinhão depois da Ponte em direcção a São João da Pesqueira.


----------

